# NC Poodle Breeders?



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

My 4 month old spoo needs to learn better manners. I also feel like he’s benefiting from a pack to show him submission. Thoughts?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't know what part of North Carolina you are in, but my daughter took her pup through several classes with the "Dogfather" In Asheville. Since she was an AKC evaluator herself, she could be pretty picky, and she really liked the way classes were run.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm not sure I understand what you're looking for. A breeder? Or a trainer? 

I definitely recommend getting Teddy into some classes. It's equally good for puppies and their humans. Even just the camaraderie with other owners can really help you through the daily challenges.


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

I’m close to Asheville!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Teddy’s mom said:


> I’m close to Asheville!


Can you clarify what you're looking for?


----------

